# Richtig blinkern auf Barsch!



## mike12mike (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin im Moment dabei mich ein wenig mehr mit dem Blinkern und Spinnen zu beschäftigen hauptsächlich auf Barsch! Also als erstes Mal worauf ist bei dem Blinker bzw. Spinner zu achten (oder was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten an Köder)???
Wie ist dieser richtig zu führen?


----------



## lsski (19. August 2008)

*AW: Richtig blinkern auf Barsch!*



mike12mike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin im Moment dabei mich ein wenig mehr mit dem Blinkern und Spinnen zu beschäftigen hauptsächlich auf Barsch! Also als erstes Mal worauf ist bei dem Blinker bzw. Spinner zu achten (oder was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten an Köder)???
> Wie ist dieser richtig zu führen?


 

Hallo MIKE

Barsche mögen es wenn es funkelt. :vik:

In trüberen Wasser ist ein Kleiner Blinker gut.
Ist das Wasser Klar solltest du lieber eine Twister nehmen .
Alle Köder sollten in etwa so groß sein wie die Fischbrut. 
Barsche Jagen in Rudel und wo einer ist da sind oder wahren mehrere.
Lasse den Twister zu grund und zähle bis er aufschlägt--die Schnur wird deutlich schlaffer.
Zupfe mit phantasie und Rhytmuss den Twister mal so und mal so ÜBER Grund.
WErfe wieder aus und Zähle einen weniger damit du nicht hängen bleibst--zupfe vorher.
Das klappt immer auf Barsch ist verlass.
LG Jeff


----------



## Checco (20. August 2008)

*AW: Richtig blinkern auf Barsch!*

Auf Barsch kannste mit fast allem angeln, ich persönlich beangel die meist mit kleinen Spinnern, die beißen auch auf große die sind halt sehr aggressiv, besonders wenn die futterneidisch sind.
Wie gesagt, ich nutze meist Spinner der Größe 0-3, oder Wobbler bis 7cm. Twister gehen auch ganz gut, kleine Blinker, wie du siehst Barsche lassen auf fast alles fangen.
Ist auch vom Gewässer abhängig, wenn dort viele Barsche drinne sind fängst du die auch.


----------

